

Dear Apple: Deleting your users’ apps without notification is rude and arrogant - neya
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/03/dear-apple-deleting-your-users-apps-without-notification-is-rude-and-arrogant/#zZXkhmFBJ8IMZzE2.99

======
37prime
About the removal of YouTube app from iOS 6

1\. This is already reported during the beta days. NDA being only a 3 capital
letters and all.

2\. Google submitted YouTube app to iTunes App Store, and it was released on
September 11th, 2012.

3\. John Koetsier, a writer for VentureBeat that also consulted on technology,
social media, and marketing for many years; apparently was either living under
a rock since September 11th, 2012 or just whoring for page hit.

4\. Did I mention page hit whoring?

------
sxcurry
I don't understand any of this diatribe. Various Apple vs Google business
issues have been evident for months, and most people accept the fact that
changes must be made. So Apple removes the YouTube App and you now download
its replacement from the App Store. What's outrageous about that?

Isn't everyone a little tired of these articles using words like "disaster",
"outrageous" etc etc. It's just a phone that runs little apps, folks!

~~~
batiudrami
It is removing features from a phone people have already bought. Sure, we know
to just go to the App store and get the new one, but my parents definitely
wouldn't.

I sure am glad I don't work in telco any more and don't have to deal with
customers complaining about it. It was bad enough when the Android Market
switched to Google Play, even with a pop-up information screen when launching
before the switch.

------
droithomme
Came here to see the usual PR reps frantically posting their same old defenses
of everything Apple. Wasn't disappointed!

Deleting installed software without permission, notification, or explanation?
Definitely not OK! Would never know that on any forum for discussion though
where even the most obviously problematic Apple practice must be defended at
any cost, and those who disagree silenced.

~~~
onetwothreefour
If you understood what this article was whining about, you wouldn't have
posted this pointless tirade against anyone who likes Apple products.

------
nscheffey
"Imagine that this was your Mac (or your PC). And, in an upgrade to a new
version of the operating system, Apple or Microsoft deleted applications on
your device. Instead of PhotoShop, you now get NewAwesomeImageEditor, and
instead of Skype, you get … nothing.

This is outrageous."

Yes, imagine.

"Previously obvious applications like Windows Calendar and Windows Contacts
are now gone for good. You can get back much of the functionality from these
apps, as it turns out, but via a download-only application called Windows Live
Mail. What?" -
[http://www.winsupersite.com/article/windows-7/windows-7-revi...](http://www.winsupersite.com/article/windows-7/windows-7-review-
part-10-bundled-applications)

------
lukeholder
This is being angry at nothing. It was publicized. The google version of the
youtube app is better for everyone including the user.

------
RGoldmann
Don't you have to agree with some EULA and ToS with Apple when connecting your
iPhone?

And doesn't these agreements more or less state that Apple can do whatever
they please and you have to like it?

------
jpxxx
Dear Venturebeat, John Koetsier:

I'm sorry I gave you clicks. Please accept this story flagging as an apology
towards the greater discourse.

